# Excited



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

With 22lr ammo in short supply and seemly no end in sight I decided I need some thing different for squirrels.
22mag ammo is causing the shelves in Dunham's sporting goods to sag along with a couple local gun shops. Picked up a Savage 93 Sunday, don't have the mounts for a scope yet but does have iron sights which should do for a little bit.
Over all the rifle is Spartan nothing fancy not the greatest fit and finish but bolt functions smooth and easy as well as the safety.
Of course the used Ruger 77 22 mag MKII was nicer but Used was priced twice the price of the Savage 93. With the 25.00 rim fire rebate it cost less than $200.00 to bring home.
Looks like the squirrels are going to be in trouble with this rifle. Going to give it a good cleaning today and then see how well it will shoot with open sights.

 Al


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

.22 Mag is one of the most under rated firearms ever. they have excellent power, good penetration and no recoil with light noise. I carry one as a concealed weapon even. It is well know that the poachers favorite spotlighting gun here is the mag because it will kill decently with low noise. The county hunter uses them here for bears and lions in trees because it doesn't upset the animal as much and kills it just as dead.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Rain yesterday, Cleaned it up, the bore was so filthy it took 6 patches to get a clean one thru it. Made the bead white as that is what touch up paint I had on hand and no nail polish since the daughter has been gone. No chance to shoot it due to the rain and other chores I had to take care of.

 Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Halloween is right around the corner. Grab a bottle of glow in the dark nail polish. It should last for years.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Ammo store was out of 22 mags for over a month.
Good shipment came in. Still some supply after 2 weeks .
Now they are amidst out again. Who knows when they'll
get more. 17 HMR, all 22 and mag in shaky supply still
on going.

22 mag around here is favourite of trappers, especially
effective dispatching beaver on the water. Kills better
before they dive and die in mound and lost pelt.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Sights just are not working for my old eyes. 5 shots yesterday and never hit paper once. Don't know where I had hit as the back stop is full of 22 cal holes from testing the 220 swift and shooting the single six. I need a peep sight or scope on it. Since I have 3 scopes on the shelf to choose from and the rings that is what I am going to do. Think the old Weaver K4 4 power is what I gonna do.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

What a royal pain this rifle has turned out to be. Gun shops here kept trying to give me scope vases for the heavy barrel model 93F. They are totally different than what I need.
Send a request to Savage customer service for help on Oct 20th.

Got this on Oct 21st. then nothing.
Your request (#66599) has been received and is being reviewed by our support staff.

I sent this on Oct 23d. Nope store will not take returns on new fire arms.

*Alleyyooper* 
Oct 23 05:07 AM 
Are you kidding me, in 3 days you still can not answer my question. I suppose I should see if I can return this rifle and get some other brand that has REAL CUSTOMER SERVICE.

Got this back on Oct 26th.
*Debra Roberts* (Savage Arms, Inc) 
Oct 26 03:57 PM 
Hi Al,
Your firearm has a grooved receiver and only needs rings for a rimfire model, that will attach to the receiver.
You should be able to check with Weaver for rings for a rimfire grooved receiver, no scope bases are needed
thank you,
Debbi 

Does this look like a grooved receiver to ya"ll?

First Savage I have ever bought and the Last. seems like customer service should know the fire arms they sell to me. Other wise they are use less people collecting a pay check.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

look at the 93-F and the 93-FV they look to use the same reciver the FV just has the heavy barrel 

I bet they only list them in their computer for the FV because they come factory on the 93-FV and not on the 93-F


try Savage customer service again look at their web site and know what you want to order or order it from midway

https://store.savagearms.com/partfinder

this is their part finder page, and I bet the operator in the call center is using almost the same thing 



if your looking for customer service that knows anything about their gun , you best forget about ever buying a remingtion , Marlin, H&R or NEF

read the girl the serial number she tells me exactly what model i had and the year then I told her i needed a rear sight , rear sight, rear sight , what do I get a front sight 

now Ruger was very helpfull and sent me a front sight for the exact modle i needed even though it wasn't the model of gun i have because she understood that if you use a 45lc sight on a 44mag it lets you shoot heavier bullets and be correct to the sights 

RIA was also helpful

Remingtion was pleasant and sent me the rear sight later , this time I went on their web site found the part number and read it to her and then she saw it ,it did come missing a screw but I figured that out I had ready spent 2 weeks waiting for parts 

the thing is these are generaly call centers and if the person has much knowledge at all they could take a job doing repairs making more money , for some working for a gun manufacturer is just a job for others it is a career.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Model 93F with heavy barrel I can find bases for all over the place, from several MFG's. The 93F I have seems to be a bastard child as even taking the rifle into the guns shops, even Williams Gun Sights had them scratching their heads.

So I sent the inquiry to Savage. Debi might be smart enough to tape up the box for shipping but not for working in customer service center and having all day to research the customers E Mailed problem to boot.

Williams Gun Sight is going to drill and tap the receiver to accept model 110 scope bases for me. Should have it back in about 10 days. I under stand that, fire arm deer season is just a bit over 15 days away.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> Model 93F with heavy barrel I can find bases for all over the place, from several MFG's. The 93F I have seems to be a bastard child as even taking the rifle into the guns shops, even Williams Gun Sights had them scratching their heads.
> 
> So I sent the inquiry to Savage. Debi might be smart enough to tape up the box for shipping but not for working in customer service center and having all day to research the customers E Mailed problem to boot.
> 
> ...


just a little inside into how call centers really work I bet Debi has 90 seconds to wrap up your call before the next one automatically drops to her screen , this is why so many call centers keep you talking or on the line till the order is completely finalized 

they are call taking human machines , every moment of their working life is recorded and analyzed by a metric for everything. one minute late from break and the system flags it , logged in 2 minutes past shift , logged , took a break out of turn to go to the bathroom , ding 

not saying this is how savage is but this is what you should expect from 90% of the people you speak to when you call a line to order parts or services


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I Sent a E mail request. 

*Debra Roberts* *(Savage Arms, Inc) *
*Oct 26 03:57 PM *
*Hi Al,
Your firearm has a grooved receiver and only needs rings for a rimfire model, that will attach to the receiver.
You should be able to check with Weaver for rings for a rimfire grooved receiver, no scope bases are needed
thank you,
Debbi *
So give the girl a roll of tape and see if she can do that job.

I'll do a little work on the picture so you can *indeed see it is not a grooved receiver* easier.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i can see it is not a grooved receiver , I am just saying I have come to expect little from the ops in the call center anywhere and am very happy when i even get someone who sounds like they have used the product they support Yes I get you emailed , but emails very easily come into call centers just like calls.

I am surprised the contour of the receiver isn't the same as one of their others and modifying the mount wasn't easier than drilling and tapping the receiver


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Hope these are lighter so you can see the receiver better.





I live about 18 miles from Williams Gun Sight Company, I'll be getting the rifle back about 10 days they said and it will be redrilled and tapped with mounts that should also fit a model 110. I under stand the wait there as it is so close to fire arm deer season and every one has waited till the last minute to get a scope put on, a new scope, a new shot gun or rifle. All the stuff they had all summer to get done.

They could not find a proper mount to fit this receiver and none of there charts listed the correct ones either.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Williams called Tuesday afternoon and said the rifle was read for me to pick up. Since it was raining I was able to drive over to pick it up. $18.39 with a rail mount installed with thread seize so it should not come loose. Got home and mounted a cheap Simmons scope on it I had on hand. Called my brother in law and asked if he would like to play with it over the week end. He said he sure would came and got it. 
He called last evening and said he had taken it to the range shot up a couple boxes of CCI shells with it. Says it will group 5 shots at 100 yards you can cover with a thumb.
He has a Ruger 77 MK II on order now.

I told him would be after firearm deer season before I would be able to shoot it. just 8 days away and so much to get finished before hand.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well I have had this rifle for a while now and though I would do a review to date.

Once I got it back and installed a Simmons fire fly scope a real cheapy the is working well with the rifle. After sighting it in at 75 yards I went squirrel hunting. I did real well 75 yards and less any thing more and I was in trouble, just couldn't figure the drop. Found a chart on rim fire drops and then I was nailing squirrels out to 90 yards. I am using CCI 30gr. V max ammo in it. 

http://www.gunnersden.com/index.htm.rimfire-rifles.html

Squirrel season ended but crow season started up and that 22mag shined on them I even got one sitting on a fence post at 129 yards by the range finder.

A problem cropped up after about 110 rounds thru it. I was sort of expecting it as most reviews say the clip is plain junk. I racked the bolt to eject a empty and the whole clip of ammo (4 rounds) flew out the port. Had to stop hunting the crows as I was having a horrible time trying to load it single shot. At home a bit of tweaking with a pair of channel locks had the clip working again for another 100 plus rounds.
I am searching for a aftermarket clip but sop far am not having any luck finding any that people have reviewed.

Still all in all for a rifle that cost less than 200.00 out the door it isn't all bad.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I would call the manufacturer and tell them how the magazine is failing see if they will replace it it hasn't even been a year yet.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Other owners have not had luck with factory clips either. As far as I know none have wanted another factory clip either.
Just adjust the factory clip and your fine.

 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

This is the service we get when retailers cut wages and benefits to squeeze the last nickel out of their workers. Then they don't spend money on training. The young lady that tried to help might have been pulled out the camping department that day and told to answer firearm questions.

I just finished working retail. It was a real eye opener. My co-workers were pretty impressive in what they knew and the real concern they had towards helping customers. But their knowledge came from years of work not from any employee training that most would expect.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Savage has a camping Dept? I never knew that. Thought all they did was fire arms.

 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

That was just an example but you get the point. 



alleyyooper said:


> Savage has a camping Dept? I never knew that. Thought all they did was fire arms.
> 
> Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Nope didn't get it?
Girl/woman worked at the savage Firearms company. Even if some one didn't hold her hand for several days/months even she should have taken the time to learn the products on her own rather than look or sound the fool to customers as she came across to me.

 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

That's assuming that she had free time at work or that she'd been there long enough to learn by mistakes. Likely she'll find a different job and will be replaced by someone just like her and the cycle will continue. From what I saw workers were given a list every day that was far more than a person could finish. We were told to "work with urgency". Even the people who had been there for 10 years weren't able to finish the list. They just learned what could be ignored.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My daughter works customer service for a major company and with in a month she could rattle off the stats on every product they sell. I thought she was fibbing so called the number one day and asked about a 3328 sizen fixer.

She knew ever thing I had read on the net. She said she studied ever night for a couple hours the first two weeks.

 Al


----------

